# Swedish pimple tape



## beaver (Sep 28, 2010)

Anyone know where I can get the reflective tape like they use on the swedish pimples? I recently aquired a lot of them from another member here. There are several that are just plain silver and several that are losing the paint. I thought that it would be easier to use the tape than paint them the colors that I don't have.


----------



## AtticaFish (Nov 23, 2008)

I have never purchased from here, but know another guy on a different forum who uses tape from this company........... WTP, Inc.


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

Something that works really well is notebook cover adhesive film in school supplies. Pat Catans has a nice color assortment of different holographic sparkle stuff in notebook sized sheets. It's almost like a foil/plastic hybrid material that's thin, waterproof, and sticks great to clean metal. Here are a couple of gold blades I have done with it. These were several years ago and are still holding up great.


----------



## heron153 (Apr 30, 2008)

It's amazing how many office supply stores and craft stores don't realize they are selling fishing stuff!!


----------



## Whaler (Nov 16, 2004)

Thanks for the info All eyes !


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

Here are some of the different colors and patterns that Pat Catan's has. I would imagine that most places like Hobby Lobby, Micheal's, etc. also carry it. This stuff is really hard to photograph, but you get the idea. I have been using it on my home made spoons and blades for years. It holds up well on clean, non dimpled metal. I wouldn't trust the adhesive for covering old paint or decals, or for contoured edges.


----------



## beaver (Sep 28, 2010)

Exactly what I was looking for. Thanks!


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

Another option for narrow spoons like pimples is gift ribbon. You can find it in most drug stores or anywhere that sells cards and wrapping paper. Adhere it with 2 part epoxy.


----------



## BRB (Jan 29, 2011)

....................


----------

